# Replacement Plugs for SPEC V question.



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

Okay, up front I’ll tell you I don’t know much so I’m asking. I’ve been doing some research as well as calling around different autoparts dealers and I’ve been looking for a good replacement plug for my V. Owning other vehicles I usually just ran the Bosh + 2 and Bosch Platinum + 4’s and thought that the spark would be better with these rather than the “Platinum tipped” plugs that come stock. So, during my research I found NKG’s Laser Platinum Extreme: Nissan Spec V Plugs. They Recommended part LSR5AIX-11. I’m looking for a reliable plug as well. Hpautoworks.com is selling a set of four for $40.00. Is this a good price? Is there another good plug to look for? I’m asking you guys, because I don’t know.

Thanks

Jsee


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if your car has less than 50k on the odo, don't waste your money on plugs.

if you do have more.....don't use anything Bosch in it....only NGK or maybe Denso.

Any NGK platinum that fits the qr25 will be fine.


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

*thank you*

thank you Chimmike.  

oh, and sorry for the dickhead attitude before.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you're lookin for cheap mods (under 200) try intake and crank pulley.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Heres Nissan's spark plug part # 22401-5m015 and the NGK # is NGK-plfr5a-11. Why are you replacing the plugs for. They should last 105K.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

_"Why are you replacing the plugs for. They should last 105K."_

My dad has a 2000 Mercury Grand Marquis with 60,000 miles on the ODO. Plugs are supposed to be good for 100,000 miles. His car was running like crap and we replaced the plugs ... problem instantly solved. They looked only "sorta-OK" coming out of the motor, too. It was time.

Even with platinums, 80,000+ miles can be pushing it. 

Personally, I've always felt that platinums traded some performance away for long term durability. I'd use a copper plug in my car even if I had to swap them out every 25,000-30,000 miles as long as they worked better (more mileage/power).

I tried all kinds of plugs in my '95 Civic and the OEM copper NGKs worked the best (I meticulously measured my mileage to be sure). Bosch Platniums were one of the worst.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

how many miles on the spec that needs new plugs???


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

Not many miles and I don't plan on replacing plugs anytime soon. I just wanted to know what kind to put in when the time comes. Other than that, the car is running great!


----------



## BEERBUEFF (Sep 3, 2003)

i put splitfires in mine, i dont seem to have any problems and there like 3 bucks a piece at A&A autoparts, everyone i talk to has somethin different to say about plugs, i guess well just have to see what comments this post comes up with in time


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

*Split FIre plugs*

BEERBUEFF:

I was actually looking for some splittfires - but wanted platinum. Are you SF's platinum: does it matter. Let me know because I use to run Bosh Platinum + 4's until I heard some things about them.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bosch plugs suck in Nissans. I use mainly NGK and sometimes Denso


----------



## BEERBUEFF (Sep 3, 2003)

it doesent say if there plat. i dont think i got the plat ones but i went on there web site they do have them, you have to order them under the 2002 sentra, Triple Platinum Plug: TP522D (DOHC; Vin D; Gap .044in.)  check it out on www.splitfire.com im more than likely going to order them next time i do some upkeep on my baybe


----------

